# Free Digital In-Car Video: Research and Implementation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Digital In-Car Video:*
*Research and Implementation*

*November 10, 2010 *
*2 p.m. Eastern / 11 a.m. Pacific*
As organizations move to develop robust Digital In-Car Evidence Management systems we look to peer agencies for examples of best practices. This webcast will present valuable insight into the effort set forth by Wilmington, NC and covers researching, implementing and managing the digital in-car video solution.

*Register Here For Free*

*Speaker:**Sgt Donna Smith Wilmington, NC Police Department*
Sergeant Donna Smith is the Information Technology supervisor for the Wilmington, NC. Police Department and plays a vital role in the management of the Digital In-car video system. Sgt Smith started with the department in 1982 and currently serves as the Information Technology supervisor. In addition to her IT role, she manages the installation, troubleshooting and support for patrol based vehicle technology.


----------

